# Budgie acting strange



## TinyTheBudgie (May 20, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I'm new on this forum so I will introduce my budgie named Tiny first. I bought him from a pet story 3 months ago. He was aggressive and not tame at all. He's a good biter and he bit me until I was bleeding. I didn't know what to do and a lot of times I almost gave up on him. But suddenly he changed and he now he is the sweetest. He loves sitting under my hand and LOVES head scratches. I give them for like 7 times a day or something and maybe more idk. Now we're so close and he loves me. He nibbles my face and my hand and he has never bitten me again. His wings are trimmed but I can't wait until his wings are grown back. But he is acting strange lately. He is molting and I he is hormonal (I think)and maybe that's the reason but I don't know for sure. He is running around and is very hyper and restless. He is also squawking a lot. He wants to be with me all the time, but he also wants to play with his toys. I have no idea what he wants. He is jumping around, running, screaming and squawking. When he's quiet and I start talking he begins to squawk and runs to me and jumps on my hand and continues squawking. He has mood swings all the time and I have no idea what he wants or how he feels. Oh and he is pretty aggressive towards his toys. He makes that dolphin noise towards them and then he walks away. He is still doing the things he always does. What does this mean? And is squawking a good thing or bad thing?

Xx Cassidy 🙂 (sorry for grammar mistakes!!!)


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I'm glad that Tiny settled in and began to trust you. That's great!

From what you've described, it's likely that your little one has hit puberty and is acting more aggressive because of it. He'll grow out of it eventually.

Here's a link that explains more about this:
http://www.talkbudgies.com/budgie-behavior/358802-why-my-young-budgie-suddenly-aggressive.html

Meanwhile, it's great to have you on the forums and you've come to the best possible place to stay updated on the very best of budgie care practices! If you have any questions after reading through all the articles on the forums, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help :thumbsup:

We'd love to see photos of Tiny if you have any to share! hoto:

Cheers :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

StarlingWings has given you excellent advice! :thumbsup:

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## TinyTheBudgie (May 20, 2018)

Thank you for your advise! Puberty, that's kinda cute. Sorry for the late reply! And I will check the site 🙂


----------

